# Hocks turning in



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok so one concern I have about Pippin is his hocks are turning in. At times and is often low in the hocks. Will this correct with time? Should I get him to a vet? What can I do to fix this? Am I over worried?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We need pictures! Video good too. 

How old is your dog, alot of time they grow and mature and stuff changes...


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

here are some photos they are not so good but here are some cell phone photos

























More and better photos to come soon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How old is he?

And think we need some photos coming and going more than from the side.

What are the lines of your dog? I believe the 'show'lines can be a bit more down in the hocks and looser for the first year or so. He doesn't walk as bad as the GSD's in the following video I hope:


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

here is a video


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think you are just seeing a puppy thing...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I see nothing in that video that would concern me.....he looks like many GSD puppies at his age.
FWIW...I think you are getting worried for nothing at this time.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't see anything to be worried about. He's a pup with quite a bit of rear angulation and at a gangly stage of development. Nothing abnormal or concerning there. Just teenage awkwardness.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> I see nothing in that video that would concern me.....he looks like many GSD puppies at his age.
> FWIW...I think you are getting worried for nothing at this time.


 THIS IS SO NICE TO HEAR!!!!!! I worry so much! I need to get a phot of when his hocks touch it worries me but I plan to work with him swimming to build hind end strength. without putting impact on his joints


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have had pups with much more hockiness than this. They grew out of it and are clean going away in the rear. Angulation and looseness of ligaments contribute. Things tighten up generally and angulation changes with maturity.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

holy crap the dogs in that first video look terrible IMO. Their back ends dont even match up with the rest of their bodies. Are there people on this board that have dogs with that much angulation? I feel bad for the dogs just looking at them.


----------



## 607528 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Thanks*



Samba said:


> I have had pups with much more hockiness than this. They grew out of it and are clean going away in the rear. Angulation and looseness of ligaments contribute. Things tighten up generally and angulation changes with maturity.



THank God for that Samba. Good to have this as I was getting worried to with my 9 week pup


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Riot was very sloppy going when he was a baby pup, now at 15 months he's has a nice rear, front will straightin when he get a chest and his ribs spring. It's a work in progress.  All you can do is wait.


----------

